# Ground breaker coffin WIP



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is my ground breaker coffin (work in progress) with a skellie test-fitted and being tested with a MonsterShield prop controller. I actually had the air dialed down a little bit so as not to wake my kids from their naps.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's cute Will the hands be attached to the doors?


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, that's my intention. I had to take the arms off for the moment because each joint is hinged to only move on 1 axis, and they would cause binding if they are not modified to be more of a universal joint. I didn't have time to do that yet.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice to see you got yours together and the cylinders mounted. I still haven't finished cutting the doors for mine.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Amazingly -- and I don't know how I got so lucky -- I got the placement of the door cylinders perfect the first time. I guess we had plenty of practice at your house! I did have to plane the edge on the left door a bit, but that was no big deal. It's not often I get to use my old-fashioned Craftsman hand planer.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This prop is awesome Xpendable! I love the door action and the skelly popping out. Are you going to corpse him at all, or just full out skeleton? Where did you get the dimensions for the coffin? I need something similar for my gravegrabber coffin, and all I can find so far is full size toe pinchers.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, I plan to corpse the skeleton. I'm thinking about trying the plastic corpsing method that I only *just* learned about from StiltbeastStudios. As for the dimensions of the coffin, I'll have to defer to Slanks & The Pod. They came up with the plans for this. If I had to do it from scratch, I'd probably just start by taking a toe pincher coffin (which I have built before) and build just the top half but without the bottom sides installed. Then I'd cut an angle on the bottom sides to give the coffin the slanted out of the ground look. It shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are the dimensions we used for the coffins. We built a total of 13 of these at our group build.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice movement! Looks like it will get good scares on Halloween.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I sense wet pants on Halloween


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot stuff for sure!


----------



## boatlesspirate (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks awesome jason! You guys are forcing me to consider pneumatics!! Monstershield Rocks!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Once you start with pneumatics, there's no going back!  Last year all I built was a pneumatic spitting spider. This year I hope to have 5 cylinders rocking my haunt. You can't beat the speed and force of these things, and you sure can't beat the speed the money will drain out of your pockets! Seriously, though, it's not _that_ expensive, especially if you're building something that doesn't need welded steel.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Okay, here's an update. I got the corpsing finished. I'll need to secure the situp frame somehow, probably with some stakes or something. I also plan to add some creepy cloth to the doors to cover up the cylinders, and I intend to add some glowing eyes.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The 2nd time around, is much better than the first video. I understand now about the sound of the doors opening and closing. I thought that would be a distraction at first but it now plays into the effect of the prop. Great job, and it will be exciting when you have it set up for your haunt! Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, love it! When he closes one side of the door first, and then the second, it's as if he's SO annoyed at being disturbed


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He sure does look grumpy! Great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

*White noise.....*

:jol:Work in Progress my ass....this thing is show public ready....I love it! So friggin amazing!!! Un f-ingking belieavalbe!!!!! You bow and take h0mmage to..awesome......


----------

